# JXL Studio Time is back - Tomb Raider Part 1, 2, 3 and 4.



## jononotbono (Mar 20, 2018)

Apparently this is going to be in 4 parts and it's on Tomb Raider. Love these Studio Time Videos JXL does...


----------



## nulautre (Mar 20, 2018)

I love that he does these!

Anyone else notice that both of his reverbs (bright and dark) have the exact same settings... (the default settings for Valhalla Room)


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 23, 2018)

And part 2...


----------



## KEM (Apr 1, 2018)

Absolutely love Tom, he's probably my favorite composer of all time, maybe it's because of how amazing his music, or maybe it's because of how great of a person he is for making all of these videos for the sole purpose of educating people, I can't put my finger on it...


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 1, 2018)

Part 3


----------



## KEM (Apr 1, 2018)

Only thing I'd want differently out of these is less about the mixing and more about his compositional approach to these, how he comes up with his stuff in terms of theory and orchestration, he always has really crazy parts and lots of stuff going on at once, and I want to know what's actually going on and how they work in the sense of music theory. I feel like I'd get a lot more out of them, but then again I'm completely obsessed with composition/orchestration/theory and how everything works together, the mix is always just an afterthought for me.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 1, 2018)

He’s very open to suggestions so perhaps ask him via You Tube or Twitter (or I think his website has a contact page)!


----------



## KEM (Apr 1, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> He’s very open to suggestions so perhaps ask him via You Tube or Twitter (or I think his website has a contact page)!


He does! I was actually going to send him some stuff soon and try to talk about a potential internship, as he said he listens to everything he gets sent and responds to everyone who submits, as well as having an open door policy about internships.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 1, 2018)

KEM said:


> He does! I was actually going to send him some stuff soon and try to talk about a potential internship, as he said he listens to everything he gets sent and responds to everyone who submits, as well as having an open door policy about internships.



Yeah I’d love to find out more about internships!


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 8, 2018)

And then there were 4...


----------



## Kony (Apr 8, 2018)

KEM said:


> Only thing I'd want differently out of these is less about the mixing and more about his compositional approach to these, how he comes up with his stuff in terms of theory and orchestration


He does have some videos on his channel where he gets into composition aspects


----------



## KEM (Apr 8, 2018)

Kony said:


> He does have some videos on his channel where he gets into composition aspects



Oh I know, I’ve watched every single video!!! But the more we get the better, composition (theory, chord progressions, etc.) is one of my weaker subjects and his stuff is always super crazy technical and I’d like to learn how to write like that.


----------

